# feisty hedgehog



## Mia_Is_My_Hedgie (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello fellow hedgie owners. So my hedgehog, Mia, is kind of feisty:\ i mean... Shes not mean to me and she knows who i am and she doesnt bite or anything so shes pretty much a normal hedgie... But i always see stories some of you guys put on here about how much your hedgehog loves toh and will come yo you willingly and all this stuff. How?! My hedgehog defiantly doesnt hate me i mean ive had her for a while now. I just want to know how to get her to actually be loving. Because it seems as though she could care less about me lol.
Oh and... It wont be fixed with the whole "getting my scent" thing or anything like tht cuz she knows me... 
Thanks!^-^


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

To be perfectly honest, doesn't sound like you have an issue at all. Or at least not with your hedgehog. She's a normal hedgehog, and this is her personality. You need to accept her for how she is. There are occasional hedgehogs that are very openly affectionate. There are hedgehogs that show little moments of trust that their caretakers will take as love/affection. Really, most hedgehogs couldn't care less about you. You give them their food, they know you well enough to know "Okay, this large animal won't eat me", and you may be their safe spot in an unfamiliar environment such as the vet's. But you shouldn't set your expectations too high. With hedgehogs, you get what you get. The fact that your hedgehog does know you & is willing to be handled by you without being extremely defensive or biting, etc. is great.  Try to take notice of little quirks in her personality that you can appreciate her for, and just try to enjoy the little things that you do get. Putting your expectations up too high will likely end with disappointment.

(That all said, I know some people have trained their hedgehogs to come out of their beds for treat bribes when they go to get them for bonding time in the evening, but that will take time & nightly repetition - and may not work for every hedgie either. And they're pretty clearly coming for the food, so not sure that's exactly what you want. :lol


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree with Lilysmommy. Hedgie dont realy care about their owners too much.�� They dont form a bond as strong as you have with a dog for example but they still are cute and enjoyable to own with their round black eyes and funny vampire teeth. ;D haha.


----------



## Pricklymommy (Mar 5, 2015)

Most hedgies are like that. They tolerate you and enjoy the treats you give them, but they almost never look for affection. It can happen, but don't be disappointed if he doesn't. 

That being said, hedgehogs are amazing little creatures for everything that they are, rather than what they aren't. They are funny and curious and cute. 

Like Lilysmommy said, enjoy her little personality quirks. Don't expect her to be like a cat or dog, or everyone will be disappointed.


----------

